# Allerlei Videos zum Thema Gartenteich und deren Bewohner



## Digicat (21. Okt. 2010)

Servus

Aus dem Schweizer Fernsehen "SF" ...... [DLMURL="http://www.videoportal.sf.tv/video?id=e8274389-6820-4a94-a527-a3cb210ab86a"]Wunderwelt Gartenteich[/DLMURL]

und aus dem ORF ...... [DLMURL="http://tvthek.orf.at/programs/35429-Universum/episodes/1673317-Universum--__ Libellen---Die-Himmelsjaeger/1676949-Universum--Libellen---Die-Himmelsjaeger"]Libellen, die Himmelsjäger[/DLMURL]
Hoffe Ihr könnt beide Videos ansehen .....


----------



## Conny (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Allerlei Videos zum Thema Gartenteich und deren Bewohner*

Hallo Helmut,

interessante Videos. 
Den schweizer Beitrag kann ich sehen, bräuchte aber eigentlich eine Übersetzung 
Den ORF-Beitrag kann ich nicht ansehen. Er ist gesperrt und leider haben wie auch kein ORF im Kabel 
Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Digicat (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Allerlei Videos zum Thema Gartenteich und deren Bewohner*

Servus Conny

Danke für die Rückmeldung .... 

Schade das der ORF seine Sendungen sperrt .....


----------



## laolamia (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Allerlei Videos zum Thema Gartenteich und deren Bewohner*

hallo!

eventuell einen ÖSCHTREISCHISCHEN proxy nutzen..

gruss lao


----------



## Digicat (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Allerlei Videos zum Thema Gartenteich und deren Bewohner*

Servus Marco

Und wie geht das 

Hast eine Anleitung ....


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Allerlei Videos zum Thema Gartenteich und deren Bewohner*

Hallo,
hab grade die Sendung vom Schweizer gesehen, war recht interessant.
Die vom ORF mit den __ Libellen würd mich auch interessieren, aber leider gesperrt.
Gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass man die unter you tube einstellt?
Weiss nicht ob das erlaubt ist?
Wenn ja, ich und auch viele andere würden sich freuen diese Sendung sehen zu können.

LG Markus


----------



## laolamia (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Allerlei Videos zum Thema Gartenteich und deren Bewohner*

hi!

hier gibt es proxys aus "at"
einen in den proxyeinstellungen des browsers eintragen, kann ich hier nicht testen da ich hinter einem firmenproxy sitze.

zu bedenken ist natuerlich das der orf die ausstrahlung ausserhalb von at nicht umsonst verbietet!
und das wuerde ich auch nicht auf youtube stellen!

gruss lao
hab gehoert das leute da bundesliga schauen ... hab ich gehoert....


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Allerlei Videos zum Thema Gartenteich und deren Bewohner*

Bei mir gings..habs auch gesehen!

Sehr interessante Beiträge


----------



## derschwarzepeter (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Allerlei Videos zum Thema Gartenteich und deren Bewohner*

Holldri!
Ich sitze sicher hinter einem österreichischen Proxy,
aber ich kann das ORF-Video auch nicht ansehen. 

Das schweizer Video ist jedoch toll - 
besonders die __ Molche an Land sieht man nicht alle Tage!
(Das Ostfranzösich ist wirklich schwierig zu übersetzen.)


----------



## Christian und Frauke (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Allerlei Videos zum Thema Gartenteich und deren Bewohner*

Hallo Helmut,
sehr schöne Filmetoll erklärt von den Kindern
Aber die Spracheecht anstrengend.


----------

